# 5p off p/litre at Shell V-Power Nitro + Unleaded & Diesel



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

First register at http://www.bespokeoffers.co.uk/

https://www.bespokeoffers.co.uk/con...r-litre-on-v-power-nitro-fuel-at-shell--c73b2

Shell - 5p off per litre off V-Power Nitro + Unleaded & Diesel. Just download the voucher off the Barclaycard Bespoke offers website.

Download by the 1st June use by the 9th June

Offer terms and conditions

• A printed voucher must be presented to the cashier when paying for your V-Power Nitro+ fuel. Please note a digital voucher presented on a mobile device will not be accepted.
• Damaged, defaced or copied vouchers will not be accepted.
• * Voucher entitles you to 5p off per litre of Shell V-Power Nitro+ Unleaded or Shell V-Power Nitro+ Diesel, up to a maximum of 50 litres per transaction.
• Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer or a Fuel Card.
• Offer available at Participating Shell service stations in Great Britain only.
• Offer valid for customers aged 16 and over only.
• Offer valid on V-Power Nitro+ fuel only.
• Offer limited to one voucher per visit.
• Voucher is non-transferable.
• Multiple vouchers may be downloaded.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

50 litres wouldn't fill my tank


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice find, thanks!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> 50 litres wouldn't fill my tank


You can use the voucher more than once before the 9th :thumb:
Although you'd have to go on a different day I'd guess as it says 1 voucher per visit?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent...

...im heading up to KH for a track session later so this will be useful! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Be careful with this though. They did this offer before (currently running actually) and my garage, although confirmed as taking part, their scanner wouldn't recognise the coupon, so told me to claim it from the website and get another voucher. 
Could be a one off, but worth bearing in mind  :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Haven't had any issues with the printed vouchers (Bespoke - any fuel 5p off) at my local garage and I've used a few now :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We don't have a Shell in Grimsby currently do we?
The one on the 180 was a pile of rubble the other week!
Besides, I don't have a printer.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Many thanks for this...:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

PugIain said:


> We don't have a Shell in Grimsby currently do we?
> The one on the 180 was a pile of rubble the other week!
> Besides, I don't have a printer.


I go to the ones in 'Ull. Only really in Gy for footy nowadays.

Hopefully when they reopen it you'll be able to get more than one car at the pumps!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Natalie said:


> Hopefully when they reopen it you'll be able to get more than one car at the pumps!


Yes, I don't use it a lot, but that was a silly layout.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one ta, will use the voucher tomorrow when I fill my car up for going to Sheffield this weekend,


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Natalie for this. Just printed my voucher. Do you come to 'Ull often?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Thanks Natalie for this. Just printed my voucher. Do you come to 'Ull often?


Usually at least once a week, even if it's just for the food shop - the bridge coming down in price has helped a lot


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

is it just me. when you keep selecting the link. it keeps sending you more vouchers. but all have the same voucher number. is there a nack to doing it as i assume the same number will not be valid.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

STUOOBY said:


> is it just me. when you keep selecting the link. it keeps sending you more vouchers. but all have the same voucher number. is there a nack to doing it as i assume the same number will not be valid.


The same voucher can be used but the offer ends tomorrow.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> The same voucher can be used but the offer ends tomorrow.


are you sure. click on the link. it says vouchers link stops 15th june but valid till 23rd june?? i, sure they changed the dates as last week when i looked it was earlier


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep, link has been renewed. Have printed a couple more for use.

Cheers OP


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yes sorry it has been extended. I've got the new voucher 👍


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Oh yes sorry it has been extended. I've got the new voucher 👍


dead handy. im running the vpower nitro in my subaru and started running nitro diesel in my new corsa van. so will fill up both next week. want to see if the nitro diesel is worth the extra 5pence to clean out the system.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh brilliant thanks for updating


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have to apply for this by today but you can download more than one voucher and you’ll be able to use each one on separate visits before the 23 June 2013 :thumb:


----------

